# Extremely rapid weight gain



## Softbelly (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello

Since deciding to gain weight I've gone from 142 pounds(very thin) to 201pounds in less than four months since the middle of August, The last month I've gained about 20 of them. (My goal weight is 210-220 pounds where I'm planning to stay.)

I'm about 6 feet tall and 19 years old.

Now I've heard it's very dangerous to gain a lot of weight in a short time because of the heart not adjusting etc risking a heart attack which worries me.Also I've heard you could have a blood clot like pregnant women gaining weight fast sometimes get.

Does anyone know if this is true?

I feel really good physically and mentally anyhow especially since I also exercise and really enjoy getting chubby.

Has anyone else here gained a lot of weight in a short time?How was your experience?


----------



## Softbelly (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I certainly have changed my diet a lot in purpose to gain weight...:eat1:

I want to stay healthy despite gaining weight...

I just wondered if it's dangerous to have gained so much weight in a short period of time...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think it's particularly safe, but then I don't think deliberately gaining weight is safe anyway, so I'm probably the wrong person to ask. Weight gain is hard on every bodily system that I can think of, so why anyone would want to do it is beyond me. But it's your body. 

Maybe if you're interested in talking about deliberate and rapid weight gain you'd get better traction on the weight board?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

missaf said:


> What Miss Vickie said.



Thank you. I was afraid I'd get spanked.  :smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 8, 2008)

To answer your question, yes - rapid weight change (gain or loss) is widely regarded as medically unsafe. 

Your doctor is the only person who can give you accurate information for any consequences you specifically might face in the future and effectively evaluate whether you have already harmed yourself in any way. If you really are truly interested in your own well being, set up an appointment and discuss your weight goals with a professional so you can safeguard your health while pursuing potentially dangerous behavior.


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thank you. I was afraid I'd get spanked.  :smitten:




If it's a spanking you want...you are also on the wrong board


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> If it's a spanking you want...you are also on the wrong board



Hee. You're right. Usually I get that in Hyde Park. However, it's been said that I give as well as I get.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hee. You're right. Usually I get that in Hyde Park. However, it's been said that I give as well as I get.



Well, then ... you must be damn good in bed.

Please let me know when this joke reaches its expiration point


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, then ... you must be damn good in bed.
> 
> Please let me know when this joke reaches its expiration point



Well, that's the rumor anyway. 

A joke this good will never expire.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Weight gain always has the possibility of health consequences, but we aren't going to be able to tell you if you're okay or not via the internet. If you're very concerned, see your doctor.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2008)

softbelly, there's plenty of good advice here. 

However, since your post does have a pro-gaining interest in it, I just wanted to let you know that if you go to the Weight Board, there is a sub-section there for weight gain interests. 

Just so you know.


----------



## olwen (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know what you are doing to gain, but I'd think that it's just as dangerous to gain *rapidly* as it is to loose rapidly. I'd think it *would* put a strain on your heart. Also, if you want to stay at a certain weight, have you thought of how you are going to do that? I'm not criticizing, I'm just wondering about all the adjustments you'd have to make (physical as well as mental) to maintain the weight you want. I know it wouldn't be easy for me no matter which direction I went in, but I know every body is different. It might be hard for you to *not* loose or gain more than your goal....


----------



## fffff (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes that is unhealthy. No body could sustain that kind of rapid weight change and remain healthy. Period. If you're at all concerned about your health I would suggest you see a doctor. Also, since the most high-calorie foods offer the least nutrition you may be vitamin deficient.


----------

